# Crystal River this past weekend



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I normally fish more when I'm down in the CR/Tampa area but I only fished one day this past trip. Got my dad out there hoping to put him on his first Snook. We fished Monday and the conditions were pretty much perfect. My dad wasted no time and landed a nice slot Red within a few minutes of fishing. My first connection of the morning was with a slob Snook that hit my Rip N Slash only 3ft from the rod tip. That fish was around 35-36" but as fat as a Snook can possibly be. Anyway....it wasn't meant to be and after a lengthy little battle near the mangroves she jumped yakside and threw the plug :/

I caught two Snook in short order afterwards but they weren't very big. My pops and I landed a few more smaller fish over the next couple hours and I even caught a Shortnose Batfish on the Rip; definitely a first for that!

I came into a little cove I always do well in and saw a group of three nice Reds working mullet. I made a long cast and they were on it immediately. The bigger of the three reds about went airborne hitting my plug and after a nice tussle in razor sharp oysters and a mess of mangroves I landed the 9lb, 27" fish. That was by far the heaviest slot Red I have ever caught. The perfect fish in a tourney for sure.

Pops and I covered some water to try another spot and along a steep limestone drop my dad connected with a nice Snook. He was so excited and played the fish out carefully. He's been wanting to land one for so long and it seemed like it would finally happen. I came over to take pics right as he slid the net under it. He has a S#it eating grin from ear to ear for two days! Normally I release Snook and only take one or two a year to eat. This one had swallowed the plug to the point where the rear treble was in the stomach. Knowing it wouldn't survive we took the 28 1/2" fish home for dinner.

After that we decided to head in. I surprised my dad the next day with a gift for his first Snook; a shadow box with a pic of the fish and the plug he caught it with. Many overlook the fact that one day they won't be able to spend times like this with their parents. I go out of my way to do it and if I can make it even more memorable I do.

Sorry for the long read. I just really enjoyed that day


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

a few more


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Dunno why my pics came out so small. I mustve done sumthin dumb


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Mighty fine thing to do Chris. 
There will come a day................


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Great read. Glad you are smart enough to appreciate your Dad while he is still living. I've gotten the same way over the last few years finally. I don't think you did anything to make your pictures small. I think they made a change. You can click on the pictures and it brings them up bigger.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Great read- don't apologize for the length! You know I like those CR trip stories! LOL


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Chris! great story! congrats to your dad !


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice Chris.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice.
No Manitees?
Whyme


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

WhyMe said:


> Nice.
> No Manitees?
> Whyme


I saw a few and saw a good number of Bald eagles. Probably the most Eagles I've ever seen in a day. Counted 11 on Monday while we fished.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

During Christmas I saw a number of bald eagle in Crystal River also. Awesome to see them come back.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Always enjoy your reports, and glad that you "get it" spending time with your Dad.


----------

